
Knuth's Fantasia Apocalyptica Illustrated by Duane Bibby - taeric
https://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/fai.html
======
svat
Bigger image of cover:
[https://tmm.chicagodistributioncenter.com/IsbnImages/9781684...](https://tmm.chicagodistributioncenter.com/IsbnImages/9781684000449.jpg)

One thing I find remarkable is how so much of what Knuth does he manages to
turn into a book. :-) (Including the TeX and METAFONT program source code, and
the fonts themselves.) Probably a partial explanation of his phenomenal
productivity.

As a "translation" of the Book of Revelation into music, this composition is
_intended_ to be performed accompanied by video tracks -- the Duane Bibby
illustrations, the Greek and English text etc. (example:
[https://cs.stanford.edu/~knuth/fantasia-
premiere.jpg](https://cs.stanford.edu/~knuth/fantasia-premiere.jpg)). The
video from such a performance is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvixIGKr5sJffdfwecygY...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvixIGKr5sJffdfwecygYqhXsgz-
EBCC8) (I've heard people say that the music is unlistenable without the
accompanying text.)

